# whining / crying



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Our almost 2 year old has started to whine/ cry more now than ever. It is mostly when she wants something. It happens most when she wants you to play with her or when she's bored. 

Any ideas on how to stop this behavior?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

One of our V's recently started doing that when he gets in the car & is excited about where he's going. I ignore him and he stops. You might try turning your back on her or walking away when she does it until she stops.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H knows his dinner time to the exact minute- bang on 5pm he starts whining. I ignore him till he stops and only when he is good he gets food!


----------

